# Should i stop giving yogurt amd veggies when using Corid to treat Cocci ?



## ShabbySilkies (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm treating my 2 month old Silkie that has Cocci with Corid. 2 Teaspoon per gallon. Should I stop giving yogurt and vegetables to her ?


----------

